# Ministers, How to Leave Your Current Church Well



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 11, 2011)

Fascinating interview with Michael Lawrence in the latest 9 Marks eJournal on his journey in leaving CHBC and going to another church.

Enjoy!

eJournal : Leave Your Church Well: An Interview with Michael Lawrence | 9Marks


----------



## LeeJUk (Jan 11, 2011)

Though you were leaving your charge already when I seen the title !


----------

